# For those of you who are going to buy or have bought an M&P 9c



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just picked up one of these gems last week, new, from a local gun shop. I now have four centerfire M&P's and one rimfire (the fabulous M&P 22). Now M&P's are great pistols. They have one of the best ergonomic grips for superb handling out there. They are accurate and reliable, are well made, and great looking to boot. But they do have one flaw; and it's a rather big one.

Their triggers leave a lot to be desired. You may be lucky and get one out of the box that is just fine. However, you are more likely to buy one that needs some work in the trigger department. Such was the case with my M&P 9c I picked up last week. So I hope I can help others who are looking to buy one of these pistols... or any other of the M&P centerfire pistol family.

The fit and finish were beyond reproach on this gun. Tight where it needed to be tight and everything about it was spot on... but the trigger. Yes it had the usual M&P stage 1 grittiness but the pull weight seemed unusually heavy. When I got it home and measured it with my Lyman digital gauge, it came in 9 pounds 7 to 9 ounces. Much too heavy for my preferences. So three days later, in went the Apex Tactical DCAEK trigger tuning kit. The grittiness was gone, thanks to their USB (Ultimate Safety Block), but the weight was still too heavy at 6 pounds 7 ounces.

So I did what I had done with my M&P 45, which also has the Apex DCAEK. I re-installed the factory OEM trigger return spring. Now the weight comes in at an average of 5 pounds 7 ounces which when coupled with the crisp break, makes a nice trigger. Now this little pistol is where it should have been in the first place.

It is funny that my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" and my M&P 40 4.25" only needed the USB to get a great trigger. They both measure at or slightly under 5 pounds with the Pro coming in a little less than the 40. This little 9c and my 45 need much more work to get there. The 45 now hits 4 pounds 14 ounces.

I know, some of you will say "Why bother with a gun like this? It should be good to go right out of the box". Perhaps that's true but it has been my experience that more often than not, a little tuning in some form or another never hurts... in fact it usually helps quite a bit. The gun is so nice that it was worth the extra cost and effort to make it complete.

Hope this helps anyone in the market for a Smith and Wesson M&P pistol. Just because S&W didn't finish the job is no reason why you can't.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Does the M+P have a safety? I have an SD9VE and it has a heavier trigger but no safety. I always thought the pull was designed a little heavier because there was no safety on the gun. But I have also heard that the older Sigmas had real heavy triggers. Personally I don't mind the weight of the trigger on mine as I do have several other DA only guns and they're all pretty heavy to begin with, so I guess I'm somewhat used to it.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The older Sigma's have a terrible trigger. But for the SD9VE (or 40) Apex Tactical also makes a trigger kit. I have one but have not installed it yet (time crunch).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Does the M+P have a safety? I have an SD9VE and it has a heavier trigger but no safety. I always thought the pull was designed a little heavier because there was no safety on the gun. But I have also heard that the older Sigmas had real heavy triggers. Personally I don't mind the weight of the trigger on mine as I do have several other DA only guns and they're all pretty heavy to begin with, so I guess I'm somewhat used to it.


You can get the M&P 9c with an external settable safety. You can also get one with a magazine disconnect safety if you wish. Mine doesn't either of these safeties and I wouldn't want it with them. I don't like external safeties on carry guns.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree. I don't care for a safety either on a carry gun. I was just wondering if they made the trigger somewhat heavier due to the lack of a safety to prevent an accidental discharge.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I agree. I don't care for a safety either on a carry gun. I was just wondering if they made the trigger somewhat heavier due to the lack of a safety to prevent an accidental discharge.


I don't think so. I think mine is just an anomaly. I own three other centerfire M&P's and when stock, none of them had triggers in the 9 1/2 pound range. My .45 did come in at around 8.5 pounds when new and unaltered but it is now just under 5 pounds. And my M&P 9 Pro Series and my M&P 40 (both with the 4.25" barrel) had decent trigger weights right out of the box. I did install the Apex USB in both of them to get rid of the gritty pre-travel (stage 1) but that was all I did to them. They both measure at or just under 5 pounds.


----------

